# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Ik heb met kanker te maken (gehad)

## Leontien

> In 2012 zijn wereldwijd 8,2 miljoen mensen overleden aan de gevolgen van kanker. Het aantal is 8 procent hoger dan in 2008, de laatste keer dat het aantal was opgeteld.


nu.nl

Omdat blijkt dat er wereldwijd meer mensen aan kanker overlijden, wilde ik jou vragen of jij te maken hebt (gehad) met kanker. Heb je te zelf gehad of heb je het nu? Of heeft iemand in je omgeving de ziekte?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------

